# Retaining wall without deadmen ... comments ?



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Why a high soldier pile wall? Seems like overkill for a 3' max height wall.


----------



## dcuser (Feb 5, 2014)

We are standardizing on this particular type of wall throughout the property. So while this particular wall may not require a soldier pile, that's what we will use in order to match everything else...


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like a tiny wall with the look of a highway sound barrier. There are cheaper and more effective and more attractive systems if the walls retain less than 5' of soil that can be used. No concrete footings required.

Google for SRW walls and you will get plenty of similar appearance and slightly different shaped concrete units.

Dick


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Sounds like an awful lot of work just for appearance sake, you don't give your location so can't say if 3 feet deep will suffice.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

As mentioned by others, this is an unusual type of wall for such a small height. Of course, if you want to install it, certainly it is your money and time. As to the design of such a wall, the strength of the wall depends predominantly on the strength of the soil it is to be installed in. Evaluating the strength of soil requires a hands on investigation by someone who understands properties of soils, certainly cannot be done on an internet chat forum. Best to find someone local who has installed a similar type of wall in similar soil conditions, they can help you decide how deep to install the piles, and what spacing will work.


----------



## crf731 (May 25, 2013)

Just to answer your question.

You'll be fine with what you have planned, a couple of feet of dirt it not going to knock over an I-beam concreted into the ground 3'


----------

